# Can you use butter in homemade tortillas?



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi, All!

Not really sure if I should put this in breads or here but I'll trust the site managers to place it where it needs to go.  I just found the most wonderful recipe for homemade tortillas that is awesome and so easy to make.  Unfortunately I am using up the last of my Crisco shortening to make them.  I won't get anymore for several months until I go back to the states in November.  Where I live you can NOT get shortening, lard, (which the recipe asks for) etc. and you definitely can't buy already made tortillas here though you can find everything else (except avocados) to make decent fajitas. They do sell an imported guacamole dip that is really good but it's been off the market for awhile. Is it possible to use butter to make tortillas????  They have great dairy products here and their butter is wonderful.  Any input whatsoever would be most appreciated.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2007)

Alton Brown at the Food Network has a recipe for tortillas that uses no fat at all: Corn Tortillas Recipe: Recipes: Food Network 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 26, 2007)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> Alton Brown at the Food Network has a recipe for tortillas that uses no fat at all: Corn Tortillas Recipe: Recipes: Food Network
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


 
Corn tortillas never call for fat that I know of but flour tortillas always do.

Here is a recipe that uses butter, so I imagine it can be done.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never used butter  in flour tortillas but can't imagine why it wouldn't work.  I have used olive oil instead of shortening.  The texture wasn't exactly the same but it worked fine and added flavor.

Has anybody here tried the Alton Brown corn tortilla recipe that Got Garlic posted?


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

DC to the rescue once again!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for all of your suggestions!!!!!  I really didn't think that I would even get a response  to my question as it's so easy to just go and buy tortillas in a lot of places these days but I can't tell you enough how appreciative I am. Alton Brown's recipe wouldn't work here as I've never even seen fresh corn on the cob even, much less dried corn kernels.  You can buy imported popcorn as long as you are willing to give up your first born child however.   This will be a recipe that I will have to try in the states, however, as my family prefers corn tortillas anyway--so thanks for the site, GotGarlic!    I also have a recipe that uses oil for tortillas and that one is very good, and I'm sure that yours is  better than mine, Skittetlicker, but my recipe didn't have the texture that this new recipe using the shortening did. Maybe if you have the time and don't worry if you don't, you could post it to me. And Jennyema I will definitely give yours a try.   I searched the internet and didn't have much luck for any that used butter .  So thanks again. I'm serving chicken and beef fajitas this Saturday and would like to invite a few more people but I've run out of shortening.  So you guys are wonderful to respond so quickly.  Mucho gracias!!!!!


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't usually keep notes but did in this case.
1/2 cup flour
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 1/2 tsp extra virgin olive oil
appx. 2 Tbl warm warter

Don't baby like pastry dough, knead well like bread dough, then let it rest.  This is the basic flour tortilla recipe except cut down, and substituting  oil.  It only takes a few minutes to make two or three tortillas.  Try it and see what you think.


----------

